# Men who are like little boys...



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Have any other women suffered from something similar to this... men who have a sex drive like a little kid? They find people attractive and look at women on a screen but when it comes to real stuff they aren't that interested and don't like a woman's advances? Both my exs were similar. 

1st guy, we got the house to ourselves but he would rather go bowling. He found people attractive in porn but when it when it came to me he never said anything dirty hardly and when he did it seemed like he was just saying what I wanted to hear, but he would say mushy romantic things. He was viewing porn though.

2nd guy, described pornstars as "beautiful" lol barely said anything rude to me. Would rather play on his games than come to my house and get it on. Laughed when they said razzle on tv, laughed when I put my tongue in his mouth. Wtf. He took me for meals said, nice to me like "i miss you" but nothing describing how he liked my physical appearance. This guy was also viewing porn. He didn't like my interest in sex, he didn't like me complimenting his looks or wanting sex at 3 in the morning. How can he not like my interest in sex but like porn? Am I too ugly and not worthy I don't get it.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

The thought of sex is more arousing than the sex itself.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

This is why I'd be no use in a relationship because I have no intrest sex at all.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Have any other women suffered from something similar to this... men who have a sex drive like a little kid? They find people attractive and look at women on a screen but when it comes to real stuff they aren't that interested and don't like a woman's advances? Both my exs were similar.
> 
> 1st guy, we got the house to ourselves but he would rather go bowling. He found people attractive in porn but when it when it came to me he never said anything dirty hardly and when he did it seemed like he was just saying what I wanted to hear, but he would say mushy romantic things. He was viewing porn though.
> 
> .


did you ever ask him to? or did you want him to read your mind?


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

im like that little boy u say and a lot of girls find it cute i think. but when it come down to sex, i have a very strong sex drive. could be they aren't attracted to u sexually...? i dunno


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I can sort of see myself being like this. It sounds to me like they were just insecure or inexperienced with regard to sex, not that they didn't enjoy or want it. It also sounds like you expect men to be very forward and aggressive, which some of us aren't comfortable with. For example, you complain that he "didn't say anything about your appearance." That doesn't mean he wasn't thinking about it and turned on by it, but it can be awkward to come out and say it if you aren't naturally confident and "smooth."


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to have sex! are they crazy?


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Should have asked them, not us.

There are likely good reasons behind it. You say they would rather play games or go bowling, isn't it possible they just have low sex drives? Not everyone needs sex regularly. I highly doubt it was that you were/are not good looking enough.

Also on the porn point... porn is no effort and quick, sex is the opposite. Combine this point of view with low sex drive and you can get the outcome you described. 

On the other hand you could be terrible in bed and not compatible with them. They may have wanted stuff but didn't ask.

Really the possibilities are in the thousands.... You must ask them at a time you are in a relationship with them to come to an agreement. It is no good leaving it until it is too late I am afraid, which it now is.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Last time I had a sexually normal bloke was like 5 years ago. I was the adventurous one they were looking at normal stuff when they viewed porn perhaps they just like those people more and it put them off real women.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

As much as I would like to lose my V. I think I would be similar, being inexperienced wipes away alot of sex drive because their not used to it when suddenly faced in that situation. Thats just my take on it.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Last time I had a sexually normal bloke was like 5 years ago.


"sexually normal" lol.....

There is no normal in something that has so many factors playing in its outcome, at least not a reliable normal anyway.

It is good you know what you want, but what good is it if you failed to bring it up for discussion while in the relationship? Next time someone is different, just talk about it. It solves confusion and can negate self doubt. If they were not attracted to you they would not be with you, unless you have significant reasons to believe otherwise, which from your lack of inclusion of such reasons in the original post, I doubt there was.

You should definitely not blame it on yourself and think it was because of your appearance.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I did try to talk I can come to no conclusion other than they didn't desire me that much or sex doesn't interest them.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You have to relise some people are just not into sex or have a low sex drive.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> sex doesn't interest them.


You have your answer then. Sex is a very low priority for certain people, it doesn't make them little kids :E. I know for ones with a high sex drive its hard to grasp, but some people just do not need it often.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Durzo said:


> You have your answer then. Sex is a very low priority for certain people, it doesn't make them little kids :E. I know for ones with a high sex drive its hard to grasp, but some people just do not need it often.


Your hitting your head against a brick wall here,some just dont get people who are not into sex.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I have yet to orgasm from sex with a woman. It's extremely frustrating. It makes casual sex pointless to me. Other than making me feel better about myself that a wanted to have sex with me and thinks I'm good in bed. And within the context of a relationship, it's still frustrating because the girl tends to blame herself for not getting you off or if you fail to even get hard or maintain hardness sometimes.



komorikun said:


> Not that bad but 3 of my 4 exes had low sex drives. They only wanted sex 2-4 times a week and refused sex all the time. They'd push my hand away from their crotch and say they were tired and wanted to sleep.


Fatigue is a big sex drive killer. After a big Valentine's dinner and some alcohol (only 2 drinks though), I was tired and couldn't get it up (maybe the carbohydrate heavy meal didn't help? We had dessert. That sugar probably makes me lethargic). We took a nap. When we woke up after a 1-2 hour nap, I wanted sex and we went at it for 30+ mins.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Not that bad but 3 of my 4 exes had low sex drives. They only wanted sex 2-4 times a week and refused sex all the time. They'd push my hand away from their crotch and say they were tired and wanted to sleep.


Poor girl, one of my ex boyfriends compained I was always horny we had sex twice a week but I didn't wish to analyse his behaviour as he was like a sub human weirdo who lied about everything. I only stayed his house on Thursdays went home on Friday. My recent ex kept saying he had a medium sex drive. I believe his sex drive was higher for people who are more attractive. The weird thing was with the last guy he did actually send me some mild saucy messages before he started using porn in our relationship. Even though we have split up months ago I still wonder to this day why if he is one of these people that doesn't want to upset anyone did he think using porn would of been acceptable in a sexual relationship. That relationship was really sad for me I had found someone who had accepted me listened to my problems etc, but it just looked like a accident waiting to happen.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've wondered about drinking alcohol and then having sex. I'm a virgin but I've masturbated after getting drunk. I didn't have a problem getting it up even after getting drunk and passing out. When I woke up I was horny and I had to masturbate. 

I've thought that the only way I was going to have sex is if I get drunk because I've always been too nervous to approach women.

For the past couple of months it seems like I'm horny every day. If I had a girlfriend I would want to have sex everyday. Since I've never had sex I'll probably be very nervous.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ravens said:


> I've wondered about drinking alcohol and then having sex. I'm a virgin but I've masturbated after getting drunk. I didn't have a problem getting it up even after getting drunk and passing out. When I woke up I was horny and I had to masturbate.
> 
> I've thought that the only way I was going to have sex is if I get drunk because I've always been too nervous to approach women.
> 
> For the past couple of months it seems like I'm horny every day. If I had a girlfriend I would want to have sex everyday. Since I've never had sex I'll probably be very nervous.


Are you on any dating sites? you should definitely join and give it a go if not!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> Are you on any dating sites? you should definitely join and give it a go if not!


No I'm not but I've thought about it. I'm nervous just thinking about joining and sending messages. There are so many things that has stopped me in the past from trying to get a girlfriend. Thinking I'm not attractive because I was overweight or thinking that I don't make enough money to be in a relationship. Now I don't even have a job. It's tough getting the thoughts out of my head that no girl will like me.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ravens said:


> No I'm not but I've thought about it. I'm nervous just thinking about joining and sending messages. There are so many things that has stopped me in the past from trying to get a girlfriend. Thinking I'm not attractive because I was overweight or thinking that I don't make enough money to be in a relationship. Now I don't even have a job. It's tough getting the thoughts out of my head that no girl will like me.


I really think you should give it a shot, whats the worst that could happen? Saying no girl will like you is just not true though. You never know unless you try, and try alot. I need to still get around to joining one too, I hate taking photos of myself though but I am still gonna try and join one before this years up.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> I really think you should give it a shot, whats the worst that could happen? Saying no girl will like you is just not true though. You never know unless you try, and try alot. I need to still get around to joining one too, I hate taking photos of myself though but I am still gonna try and join one before this years up.


I don't think I look that good in my pictures. I'm going to have to take a lot of pictures to get some that I think are okay. There's also having to create a profile. I don't have a job, no friends and not much of a life. I guess I need to spend time trying to make my profile.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ravens said:


> I don't think I look that good in my pictures. I'm going to have to take a lot of pictures to get some that I think are okay. There's also having to create a profile. I don't have a job, no friends and not much of a life. I guess I need to spend time trying to make my profile.


I was on about my pictures. I also have to take a lot of pics to get one I like. There will genuinely be women out there who want someone for who you are regardless of whats going on in their life. I dont have friends or much of a life either. Just hope that you give it a shot man, just tryna encourage you, I am gonna do the same.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> I was on about my pictures. I also have to take a lot of pics to get one I like. There will genuinely be women out there who want someone for who you are regardless of whats going on in their life. I dont have friends or much of a life either. Just hope that you give it a shot man, just tryna encourage you, I am gonna do the same.


I know there's probably someone that will like me but I just get depressed thinking about it. Today has been one of the days that I'm depressed again. I hope you give it a shot. One day I hope I will attempt it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Whats in this thread is a cultural phenomena that will continue to get worse and worse. The generation coming up will only be able to get erections by porn and women who behave like porn actresses, and even then wont be able to get it up.

The NoFAPPERS shall inheret the earth


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Whats in this thread is a cultural phenomena that will continue to get worse and worse. The generation coming up will only be able to get erections by porn and women who behave like porn actresses, and even then wont be able to get it up.
> 
> The NoFAPPERS shall inheret the earth


I know it's sad but that's modern life. I'm hoping to find someone who has long grown out of porn and is in touch with real women.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Have any other women suffered from something similar to this... men who have a sex drive like a little kid? They find people attractive and look at women on a screen but when it comes to real stuff they aren't that interested and don't like a woman's advances? Both my exs were similar.
> 
> 1st guy, we got the house to ourselves but he would rather go bowling. He found people attractive in porn but when it when it came to me he never said anything dirty hardly and when he did it seemed like he was just saying what I wanted to hear, but he would say mushy romantic things. He was viewing porn though.
> 
> 2nd guy, described pornstars as "beautiful" lol barely said anything rude to me. Would rather play on his games than come to my house and get it on. Laughed when they said razzle on tv, laughed when I put my tongue in his mouth. Wtf. He took me for meals said, nice to me like "i miss you" but nothing describing how he liked my physical appearance. This guy was also viewing porn. He didn't like my interest in sex, he didn't like me complimenting his looks or wanting sex at 3 in the morning. How can he not like my interest in sex but like porn? Am I too ugly and not worthy I don't get it.


Perhaps they realize that having sex with you is never going to measure up to porn because they have very high expectations from watching it? Maybe they have become desensitized to sex with a real person because the girls in the videos provide them with quicker gratification? I dunno.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I would rather have sex with a woman than watch porn but that's never happened and probably never will.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I have low Luteinizing Hormone.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Perhaps they weren't attracted to me. My ex once said when he was talking about beauty is in the eye of the beholder "to be honest you're not the hottest woman in the world are you?" quickly followed by "by your own admission". He also said if he didn't know me and he saw a picture of me he'd think i was attractive but not as attractive as he would find some other people.

Strange guy


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If my boyfriend would rather watch porn than get it on with me, that relationship ends that minute. What a waste of time.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Noo it was when i wasnt there but he just seemed to make more of a fuss out of those people. He didn't lose interest because they are more attractive to HIM, i've got to accept the truth.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, Jesus tap-dancing Christ, _another_ woman complaining that she wants "a real man," and "not a little boy." Every ****ing dating site I go to, ninety percent of the *****es on it have a stupid headline that either says "looking 4 a REAL MAN no lil boys" or "ISO my ******* ROMEO," what the hell does any of that mean? What's wrong with women that they're so insecure that they'd rather have a ******* dude who will probably drink Wild Turkey until he's blind, then beat the crap out of her and rape her, inseminating her with his hideous shun of a kid that she'll have to raise alone on welfare and food stamps than be with a silly, easygoing and slightly immature guy who probably won't do any of that crap?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

hmmm i am looking for silly and immature but grouped with admiration and desire for me not bimbos on a screen.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Perhaps they weren't attracted to me. My ex once said when he was talking about beauty is in the eye of the beholder "to be honest you're not the hottest woman in the world are you?" quickly followed by "by your own admission". He also said if he didn't know me and he saw a picture of me he'd think i was attractive but not as attractive as he would find some other people.
> 
> Strange guy


what an idiot


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Oh, Jesus tap-dancing Christ, _another_ woman complaining that she wants "a real man," and "not a little boy." Every ****ing dating site I go to, ninety percent of the *****es on it have a stupid headline that either says "looking 4 a REAL MAN no lil boys" or "ISO my ******* ROMEO," what the hell does any of that mean? What's wrong with women that they're so insecure that they'd rather have a ******* dude who will probably drink Wild Turkey until he's blind, then beat the crap out of her and rape her, inseminating her with his hideous shun of a kid that she'll have to raise alone on welfare and food stamps than be with a silly, easygoing and slightly immature guy who probably won't do any of that crap?


try reading the OP again.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

There is nice immature and bad immature lol bad immature is what i believe my exs were more interested in people on a screen because they are more attractive and don't appreciate normal looking women. I do believe there is something mentally wrong with my ex when it comes to porn though, he doesn't just go to sites and pick random videos like most normal people, he downloads it from a torrent site and puts it into folders depending on where it came from. He does this when he isn't even horny and it's quite large amounts at a time, saying that though his friend lives with a woman and he burns his porn to dvds, I just think it's strange to be that interested. I'm beginning to feel like I made a lucky escape. I want another boyfriend soon. It would just be nice to get a guy who is touch with real women, I don't ask for much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

What is nice immature?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

lol probably people who say daft things and act daft.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I perceived none of your scenarios as being a consequence of immature men. Do you know what maturity is? One guy has an easy sense of humor..ok? Both men watch porn..ok? 

Maybe your approach to getting men is your problem. These guys are on dating sites for a reason. Why not try meeting a man in a more natural way? Maybe you'll minimize your chances of getting a guy that has a porn issue. 

Edit: I don't know why I got the impression you were meeting these guys online but if it's not true, excuse me


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if it's often the case that the person with the higher libido in relationships simply turns their partner off, in a way, by being overly-eager. and, conversely, the person with the lower libido becomes even more appealing by being hard to get, and then this crazy vicious cycle ensues. I'm sure it's not always the case, but it seems logical. when something is always readily available at the drop of a hat, it kinda loses its draw, no?

but, OP, sounds like your ex-bfs maybe had some kind of madonna-***** complex going on. idk, but if I were you I'd try to stop stressing over it and just focus on yourself and what YOU want. who cares about these silly boys? if they'd rather have their porn than an actual girlfriend, that's their problem.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> If my boyfriend would rather watch porn than get it on with me, that relationship ends that minute. What a waste of time.


cant we do both?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Well it could be that they've been hooked on porn for so long that they don't find you sexually interesting anymore.Porn can create these huge unrealistic fantasies.Sex in real life is boring COMPARED to sex in porn (unless ur madly in love with each other)I'm a virgin, but I read about sex alot and am a sex addict.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

the collector said:


> Well it could be that they've been hooked on porn for so long that they don't find you sexually interesting anymore.Porn can create these huge unrealistic fantasies.Sex in real life is boring COMPARED to sex in porn (unless ur madly in love with each other)I'm a virgin, but I read about sex alot and am a sex addict.


yea my ex was hooked so much so i believe he i didnt do much for him, why is that though is it becuase the women are hotter, this confuses me lol what happens if you look and behave exactly like a pornstar?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like little boys who are like men


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I like little boys who are like men


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


>


----------

